# Fort morgan no name road and moblie st



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Hit no name road Saturday morning bout six.. Catfish Catfish Catfish!!! Hooked a monster ray!! Fought it for a hour..Finally broke line.. Got to meet toddboy23 that was a bonus. Road down to moblie street this morning caught and small blacktip shark first thing then another blacktip then my penn 440 started screaming fought the fish for a while pulled in a 29 inch red drum also caught three pompano and a hole Lota lady fish. Only two catfish:thumbup: that is always great!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Me and a buddy went yesterday down mobile street and couldn't get out of the catfish to save our lives glad you had a better day today :thumbsup:


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

I was suprised I didn't catch more catfish gess they weren't into the sand fleas but I saw three red drum bout 30yds out and way looked like a black drum but only one taker. There was a lady down there and she school me in catching sand fleas by hand!! The rake was worthless today


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Redchaser09 said:


> I was suprised I didn't catch more catfish gess they weren't into the sand fleas but I saw three red drum bout 30yds out and way looked like a black drum but only one taker. There was a lady down there and she school me in catching sand fleas by hand!! The rake was worthless today


Nice job there Redchaser09...Thanks for the report. Can you share how the lady taught you in detail?


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dude! You found the pomps?! I'm still convinced they don't exist...haha

And I was witness to the ridiculous fight that ray put up. Almost an hour long fight! I'll post some pics tomorrow for everyone. Great meeting ya and sharing that experience man!


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Toddboy23 great meeting you to bud! Thanks for the help message me next time your down this way we will hit the surf together. And I found the pompano on moblie st bout nine miles down fort morgan road great fishing there:thumbsup:. Let me tell y'all this lady was like a sand flea pro it was nuts she had about 100 plus fleas! I was out raking the sand and she came up and asked me if I needed some help? What she said to do is walk out in the wash were there's a lot of shells or small clams.. If your feet start to sink as the water goes back out the fleas are moving. Take your hand and go about six inches down a rake towards you. the fleas will feel like a brush of a football or marble across the your fingers moving grab the flea. She said after a few mins in one spot move a couple of feet to the left or right and try again. I only caught two by hand but she was getting four or five at a time she sells them to tackle shops. When she left she gave me all her fleas great ppl!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on your catches and thanks for sharing how to catch sand fleas by hand, sounds like fun! Glad you had a great time


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

*http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif.pagespeed.ce.JHN-tdLr*



Redchaser09 said:


> Toddboy23 great meeting you to bud! Thanks for the help message me next time your down this way we will hit the surf together. And I found the pompano on moblie st bout nine miles down fort morgan road great fishing there:thumbsup:. Let me tell y'all this lady was like a sand flea pro it was nuts she had about 100 plus fleas! I was out raking the sand and she came up and asked me if I needed some help? What she said to do is walk out in the wash were there's a lot of shells or small clams.. If your feet start to sink as the water goes back out the fleas are moving. Take your hand and go about six inches down a rake towards you. the fleas will feel like a brush of a football or marble across the your fingers moving grab the flea. She said after a few mins in one spot move a couple of feet to the left or right and try again. I only caught two by hand but she was getting four or five at a time she sells them to tackle shops. When she left she gave me all her fleas great ppl!



Thanks for sharing....Keep on catching.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Y'all may have already seen this guy's videos (someone posted this before), but check out his youtube channel. Great informative videos.
https://www.youtube.com/user/311POPE


----------



## Fish Hawk (Dec 21, 2012)

*Ft morgan fishing*

Reading you guys fishing reports have me very eager to return to the area asap

We will be back down there in Oct-Nov

Looking forward to meeting some fishermen and catching a red or two or whatever with you

We live in Arkansas and the Hybrid bass season is just getting underway here

Those bad boys can fight too

I really Enjoy your postings!!

Thanks


----------

